# Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge



## Herbboy (7. März 2016)

*Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Ich habe einen BenQ xl2730z-Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung und 144Hz sowie Freesync. Das mitgelieferte Kabel ist leider für meine Zwecke etwas zu kurz, jetzt suche ein neues Kabel - aber ich bin da nun völlig verunsichert, was denn passt und was nicht...

in Shops finde ich oft Kabel, die DisplayPort 1.2 haben und angeblich gehen sollen, dann aber wiederum haben rel, viele Kunden doch große Probleme, und zwar selbst bei 60Hz und WQHD. Bei Benq steht was von DP 1.2a als Anschluss - müsste dann jedes 1.2-Kabel gehen, oder ist die Länge von 3m immer kritisch? Ist 1.2 was anderes als 1.2a ?   


Hat einer vlt einen Monitor mit WQHD und 144Hz sowie ein 3m-DP-Kabel, was definitiv geht? Am besten sogar genau mein Monitormodell? HDMI geht btw nicht, denn der Monitor hätte zwar bei HDMI 2.0 auch bis 144Hz, aber meine Graka hat nur HDMI 1.4 


Danke!


----------



## Faxe007 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Ich habe zwei Kabel probiert die so ihre Problemchen mit 144 Hz hatten mit dem selben Monitor. Mit diesem läufts bei mir:
CSL - 2m Ultra HD Displayport 1.2v auf Displayport: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Gibts auch in 3m Version


----------



## HisN (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Lindy Cromo. 
Das benutzen viele 3820x2160-User, die mit "normalen" Kabeln Probleme hatten.

Ich übrigens auch^^. Selbst das Kabel das beim Monitor dabei lag hat nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Shox90 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

BenQ XL273Z 68,58 cm (27 Zoll), 144Hz Widescreen, FreeSync - DP

Link anklicken - nach unten scrollen - technische Details - Anschlüsse.

Da steht ganz genau was du für was brauchst.

In deinem Fall DP 1.2a 

Du hast gefragt, ob es Unterschiede zwischen 1.2 und 1.2a gibt. Im folgenden Artikel kannst du dir das mal ganz durchlesen. 

„Adaptive Sync“ wird Teil von DisplayPort 1.2a - ComputerBase


----------



## DKK007 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Kabel waren da jetzt nicht erwähnt. Da aber stand, das es nur eine Änderung im Protokoll gab, sollte es mit nem DP1.2 Kabel gehen. Weiß auch gar nicht ob es überhaupt extra Kabel für DP1.2a gibt.

So ähnlich sollte es ja dann auch mit DP1.4 ablaufen.


----------



## Shox90 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

@DKK007
Korrekt 

LINDY 41533 - CROMO DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Das zb geht. Ist zwar jetzt bei 3m nicht grad billig, aber die sind gut und hast 10 Jahre Garantie.

Nachtrag:
Den Post von Faxe007 hab ich überlesen. Das ist günstiger und sollte auch gehen,


----------



## Kerkilabro (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Ich halte den ganzen Anschlussvielfaltkram auch für unsinnig.


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Bei exakt dem genannten CSL-Kabel bin ich eben nicht 100% sicher, ob es auch als 3m einwandfrei geht...  an sich sollte das doch kein Problem sein, selbst 10m dürfte an sich kein großer Unterscheid zu 2m sein...   

Ich hatte dieses Kabel btw an sich eh schon bestellt - dachte ich... das hatte ich schon extra vorher mal bei Amazon-Recherchen rausgesucht, und dann hab ich am Tag drauf was anderes bei Amazon bestellen und bei der Gelegenheit das Kabel mitbestellen wollen. Das Kabel war dann bei meinen Kaufvorschlägen direkt auf der Startseite (Danke Browsercache!  ), ich hab es mit in den Warenkorb gelegt - und erst als es hier war merkte ich, dass ich ein DisplayPort auf HDMI bestellt hatte...


----------



## Shox90 (7. März 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Also wenn du das Geld übrig hast, nimm die Lindy Cromo. Sehr viele bei denen andere Kabel gesponnen haben, hatten danach keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (28. November 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Ich hole den Thread noch mal aus der Versenkung, da ich ebenfalls ein Kabel wie der TE suche. 

3m, 144Hz bei WQHD. 

Mit dem mitgelieferten von Dell was knappe 2m sein müssten, wird mein Monitor vom PC nur erkannt, wenn ich es aus und ein schalte. 
Ich habe also beim booten ein schwarzes Bild und sehe mein Desktop erst wenn ich den Monitor aus und ein schalte. 
Laut Recherche ist das ein Kabel-Problem. 

Da ich eh ein längeres benötige um das Kabel ordentlich verlegen zu können, wollte ich gleich ein hochwertiges kaufen. 

Jetzt die Frage, für was hat sich der TE entschieden und wie sind die Erfahrungen? 
Muss man wirklich 26€ für Lindy (welche anscheinend nicht mal DP 1.3 unterstützen?) ausgeben oder reicht das CSL-Kabel? 
Ich wäre bereit das Geld auszugeben, nur möchte ich mein Geld auch nicht aus dem Fenster werfen


----------



## Roli (29. November 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Moin,

ich suche ebenfalls grade ein neues DP-Kabel, da ich das bei meinem benq xl2730z mitgelieferte Kabel als Ursache meiner seit dieser Woche bestehenden Bildschirmprobleme vermute.
CSL-Kabel habe ich aufgrund der Rezensionen bei Amazon ausgeschlossen.
Bevor ich auch nur das kleinste Risiko eingehe, dass ein 8-Euro-Kabel meine mehrere hundert-euro-grafikkarte beschädigt, zahle ich lieber mehr.

LINDY 41532 - CROMO DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Das Lindy scheint die "Nr-Sicher" zu sein.

Hier ein interessanter Artikel von einem AMD-Marketing-Fuzzi, welcher sagt, dass auf "zertifiziert" zu achten ist, und maximal 3m Länge, besser weniger. Über 3m "fragt man nach Ärger".
AMD empfiehlt zertifizierte DisplayPort-Kabel - Hardwareluxx
Das Kabel welches er empfiehlt, scheint aber eher im US-Raum verbreitet zu sein.

auch interessant:
A holiday reminder on quality DisplayPort cables : pcmasterrace
Auch hier wieder: Auf Zertifikat achten, und bei 3m(+) kommt es auf das individuelle Kabel an.


Das einzige auf Amazon mit Displayport Compliance Certificate ist das verlinkte von lindy.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. November 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Also doch auf Nr. Sicher gehen und Lindy kaufen?


----------



## Roli (29. November 2016)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Habe ich zumindest jetzt getan.
Habe keine Lust, dass in einem Jahr das Kabel wieder Zicken macht (wie ich aktuell vermute) oder gar meine Graka gegrillt wird.
Und ich habe die nächsten 10 Jahre (Garantie) Ruhe.


----------



## Schrotty (7. August 2018)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*

Grabe denn Thread mal aus. Habe mir denn [FONT=&quot]BenQ Zowie XL2735 bestellt und der soll an eine Onboard Intel HD 530 angeschlossen werden. So weit ich gelesen habe kann diese Onboard nur über DP die 144Hz ausgeben, HDMI oder DVI geht nur 60Hz. Das Lindy Kabel gibt als 2m aktuell nicht bei Amazon, welche Alternativen die 100% 144Hz schaffen bei 2m gibt es noch?[/FONT]


----------



## HisN (7. August 2018)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich 26€ für Lindy (welche anscheinend nicht mal DP 1.3 unterstützen?)



Es gibt keine DP1.3-Kabel.

Ein DP-Kabel 1.0 sieht genau so aus wie ein DP-Kabel 1.4. 

Es gibt nur gute und schlechte Kabel.
Jeder der 1.3 auf sein Kabel draufschreibt ist an sich ein Bauernfänger.


----------



## HisN (7. August 2018)

*AW: Kabel für 144Hz WQHD gesucht - Display Port und 3 Meter Länge*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich 26€ für Lindy (welche anscheinend nicht mal DP 1.3 unterstützen?)



Es gibt keine DP1.3-Kabel.

Ein DP-Kabel 1.0 sieht genau so aus wie ein DP-Kabel 1.4. 

Es gibt nur gute und schlechte Kabel.
Jeder der 1.3 auf sein Kabel draufschreibt ist an sich ein Bauernfänger.


----------

